# 10. SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch am 13.10.2017 um 19 Uhr in Bielefeld (Runkelkrug)



## Lipperlandstern (5 September 2017)

Feste Zusagen bitte hier als Antwort eintragen. Ich werde versuchen die Liste aktuell zu halten.


1 .. Lipperlandstern
2 .. Hapr
3 .. dingo
4 .. PN/DP
5 .. hucki 
6 .. RN
7 .. ADS_0x1
8 .. Heinileini
9 .. marlob
10 .. Tommi
11 .. Larry Laffer  (zu 50%)
12 .. BlueGlasTalisman
13 .. Peter Gedöns


----------



## hapr (5 September 2017)

HaPr ist dabei. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dingo (5 September 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## PN/DP (5 September 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei

Harald


----------



## hucki (5 September 2017)

Ich hab' das Hotel gebucht.

Für (oder besser gegen) vorrangige Firmeninteressen kann ich aber trotzdem nicht garantieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2017)

Ich bin nicht sicher ob das gut geht, Freitag der 13, aber ich bin dabei.


----------



## hucki (5 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher ob das gut geht, Freitag der 13, aber ich bin dabei.


Bin echt gespannt auf Dich.


PS:
Irgendwie auf alle, die man noch nirgends getroffen hat.
Ist fast wie erster Schultag.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> PS:
> Irgendwie auf alle, die man noch nirgends getroffen hat.
> Ist fast wie erster Schultag.



Da sagst du etwas, da du ja quasi bei den OWLern eingeschult wirst, 
wirst du mit einer Schultüte erscheinen. 



hucki schrieb:


> Bin echt gespannt auf Dich.



Ich bin eigentlich ruhig und harmlos, der Larry Laffer
Tanzt nach dem 2 Bier auf den Tischen und gräbt jede
Bedienung an.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (5 September 2017)

Ich habe jetzt mal beim Chef angemeldet, dass ich den Zeitraum keine Inbetriebnahme haben möchte, es sei denn in Bielefeld  Rufe morgen mal in dem Hotel Brenner an, was ihr empfohlen habt und frag mal nach nem Zimmer.


----------



## hucki (5 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da sagst du etwas, da du ja quasi bei den OWLern eingeschult wirst,


Bin Ostfale, ist das wirklich so anders?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Bin Ostfale, ist das wirklich so anders?


 Ja da fehlt leider der Lippische Einschlag (Geiz), den Unterschied 
wird dir der LiLaStern, in deiner ersten Unterrichtsstunde leeren
(Geschnortes Bier).


----------



## Heinileini (5 September 2017)

Bin gespannt wie Flitzebogen und habe den Termin notiert: jawollll, ich komme, sofern kein rostiger Nagel (Namensgleichheiten sind rein zufällig) die Gelegenheit (Freitag, den 13.) nutzt, mir die Reifen zu plätten.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## marlob (5 September 2017)

Brenner ist gebucht. Bin dabei


----------



## hucki (5 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja da fehlt leider der Lippische Einschlag (Geiz), den Unterschied
> wird dir der LiLaStern, in deiner ersten Unterrichtsstunde leeren
> (Geschnortes Bier).


Das stimmt wohl, bin freizügig mit allem was nicht mir gehört. 
Bekommst also ausreichend Schnitzel.


----------



## Tommi (6 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch dabei und bringe den Wimpel mit.


----------



## Blueglasstalisman (8 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja da fehlt leider der Lippische Einschlag (Geiz), den Unterschied
> wird dir der LiLaStern, in deiner ersten Unterrichtsstunde leeren
> (Geschnortes Bier).



Wenn jeder "Erstsemester" einen ausgibt dann wird das ein günstiger Abend


----------



## Tommi (9 September 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn jeder "Erstsemester" einen ausgibt dann wird das ein günstiger Abend



Oh yeah... :sm24:


----------



## hucki (9 September 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn jeder "Erstsemester" einen ausgibt dann wird das ein günstiger Abend




```
Männerabend vs. Frauenabend 

 Damentisch: 10 Damen
 Herrentisch: 10 Herren

 20:00 Uhr Damentisch
 Kellner: Guten Abend die Damen, was darf es denn sein?
 Frau 1: Oh, ein Glas Sekt.
 Frau 2: Nee, wir warten noch auf die Anderen.
 Frau 1: Also doch kein Glas Sekt..
 Kellner: (geht)

 20.03 Uhr Herrentisch
 Kellner: Servus.
 Mann 1: Servus.
 Kellner: Und?
 Mann 1: Zehn Bier.
 Kellner: (bringt Bier)
 Mann 1: Was kriegste denn?
 Kellner: 18.
 Mann 1: (gibt 20) Stimmt so.
 Kellner: Danke.

 20:10 Uhr Damentisch
 Kellner: Haben die Damen etwas gefunden?
 Frau 3: Haben Sie Cola light?
 Kellner: Nein.
 Frau 3: Warum nicht?
 Kellner: Keine Ahnung, ich bin nur der Kellner.
 Frau 3: Dann nehme ich eine Apfelschorle, aber mit wenig Apfelsaft..
 Frau 1: Oh, die nehme ich auch, aber bei mir können Sie mehr Saft reinmachen.
 Kellner: Selbstverständlich.
 Frau 5 zu Frau 2, 4 und 9: Trinkt Ihr auch Sekt?
 Frau 9: Ja.
 Frau 2: Ja.
 Frau 4: Nein, ich habe Migräne.
 Frau 1: Dann nimm doch einen O-Saft.
 Frau 9: Oh, ja ich will auch einen O-Saft.
 Frau 4: Nee, ich nehme ein stilles Wasser.
 Kellner: Haben wir leider nicht.
 Frau 4: Warum nicht?
 Kellner: Keine Ahnung, ich bin nur der Kellner.
 Frau 4: Na gut dann nehme ich doch einen Sekt mit O-Saft.
 Frau 5: Dann nehmen wir ne Flasche.
 Kellner: Soll ich ihnen dann eine kleine Flasche O-Saft dazu bringen?
 Frau 5: Warum?
 Kellner: Weil wir keine Flasche fertig gemischten Sekt mit O-Saft haben.
 Frau 5: Na dann lassen Sie den O-Saft weg.
 Frau 9: Dann nehme ich aber noch ein Wasser dazu.
 Frau 10: Ich auch.
 Frau 7: Ich auch, oder? Sie haben wirklich kein stilles Wasser?
 Kellner: Nein, nur stillen Sekt. Wir nennen das in der Fachsprache Weißwein.
 Frau 1-10: ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
 Kellner: (denkt: War doch klar, dass die das nicht raffen) Und die anderen Damen?
 Frau 3: Einen Süßgespritzten.
 Frau 6: Einen Sauergespritzten.
 Frau 8: Eine Cola light.
 Kellner: Wir haben leider keine Cola light.
 Frau 8: Warum nicht?
 Kellner: KEINE AHNUNG ICH BIN NUR DER KELLNER.
 Frau 8: Dann nehme ich einen Radler mit wenig Bier.
 Kellner: (geht und versucht sich den Scheiß zu merken)

 20:18 Uhr Herrentisch
 Mann 3: (brüllt durch den Saal) Mach noch 'ne Runde!
 Kellner: Jo (geht, holt zehn Bier, stellt diese wortlos ab, während Mann 3
 20,- aufs Tablett legt)

 20:25 Uhr Damentisch
 Kellner: (bringt die Getränke) Sooo die Damen, wer hatte denn den Radler?
 Frau 1-10: Schnatter, Schnatter, Schnatter...
 Kellner: WER HATTE DENN DEN RADLER?
 Frau 1-10: ? ? ? ? ? ? (Vollkommen überrascht, dass ein Herr mit einem Tablett vor dem Tisch steht und das Damenkollektiv ansieht).
 Kellner: DEN RADLER.
 Frau 7: Petra, hattest Du nicht den Radler?
 Frau 8: Oh ja, mein Radler, hihihi!
 Kellner: (stellt das Radler und die anderen Getränke auf dem Tisch ab und
 denkt: Sollen die das Zeug doch selber verteilen).
 Frau 3: Und wo ist meine Cola light?
 Kellner: (atmet tief ein und wieder aus) Wir haben keins UND ICH WEISS AUCH NICHT WARUM. Frau 3: Dann nehm ich...
 Kellner: Sie haben schon gewählt und es ist auch schon da.
 Frau 3: Oh.
 Frau 8: Was macht das denn?
 Kellner: Zusammen oder getrennt?
 Frau 8: Nur das Radler.
 Kellner: 1,80 bitte. (Die Dame wühlt in der Handtasche nach dem Geldbeutel und drückt dem Kellner 2,- in die Hand. Der Kellner gibt ein 20 Cent Stück zurück, worauf die Dame ein 10 Cent Stück sucht, um dieses dem Kellner als Trinkgeld zu überreichen).
 Kellner: So, der Rest?
 Frau5: Ich zahle die Hälfte vom Sekt, ein Mineralwasser und den Sauergespritzten.
 Frau2: Wieso die Hälfte, wir sind doch drei, die wo Sekt trinken!
 Frau5: Oh ja stimmt, dann zwei Drittel der Flasche, ein Mineralwasser und Süßgespritzten.
 Frau2: Dann zahle ich das letzte Drittel von dem Sekt.
 Kellner: (rechnet angestrengt und versucht die Ruhe zu bewahren) Dann bekomme ich 7,63 von Ihnen und von Ihnen 4,33
 Frau 2: Warum haben Sie denn so unrunde Preise? Das ist doch unpraktisch.
 Kellner: Das ist halt so bei einem Drittel von 13,-. Normalerweise teilen sich nicht drei Leute ein Getränk. Die restlichen Damen zahlen in ähnlicher Weise Ihre Getränke, lassen sich dabei das Rückgeld stets geben und entscheiden sich vereinzelt zu einem Trinkgeld von bis zu 20 Cent. Somit entsteht ein Gesamttrinkgeld von 45 Cent.

 20:25 Uhr Herrentisch
 Mann 4: Mach ma 10 Bier und zehn Schnaps und was Du trinkst.
 Kellner: (Nickt und holt die Getränke) Kurze Zeit später stellt er zehn Bier und elf Schnaps ab. Mit dem elften Schnaps stößt er mit der Runde an.
 Mann 4: Was macht das?
 Kellner: 45,50
 Mann 4: (gibt einen 50,- Schein) Paßt so.
 Kellner: Dank Dir.
 Der Abend geht in ähnlicher Weise bis in die frühen Morgenstunden weiter.

 Am Herrentisch werden insgesamt zehn Runden Bier und fünf Runden Schnaps getrunken. Die Aufzählung der am Damentisch getrunkenen Getränke entfällt aus zwei Gründen:

 1. Es würde den Rahmen dieser Mail sprengen.
 2. Der (männliche) Autor dieser Mail würde beim Schreiben Kopfschmerzen bekommen.
```


----------



## Peter Gedöns (10 September 2017)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 September 2017)

Ja prima
Dann wenn ich nicht mehr in der Gegend bin :-(
Gebt doch zu, das habt Ihr mit Absicht so gelegt


----------



## Heinileini (21 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja da fehlt leider der Lippische Einschlag (Geiz), den Unterschied
> wird dir der LiLaStern, in deiner ersten Unterrichtsstunde* leeren*
> (Geschnortes Bier).


Habe vor kurzem den passenden Wegweiser gefunden - s. Bild


----------



## knabi (29 September 2017)

Um Euch alle zu beruhigen: Freitag, den 13. gibt's genauso wenig wie Bielefeld, wenn man einem großen Deutschen Elektrohersteller glaubt :




Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 September 2017)

Die wollen beruhigend auf euch einwirken


----------



## Heinileini (29 September 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die wollen beruhigend auf euch einwirken


Woher "die" wohl wissen, dass das auch dringend nötig ist?


----------



## Heinileini (30 September 2017)

@LiLaStern


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...
> 13 .. Peter Gedöns
> 
> Geändert von rostiger Nagel (10.09.2017 um 13:28 Uhr)


Wir stagnieren schon seit Tagenden bei der TeilnehmerZahl 13.
Ist das noch aktuell?
Wenn ja, muss was passieren! So à la Wago-Kalender (siehe #23) vielleicht?
Schönes Wochenende, trotzdem!
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## ADS_0x1 (2 Oktober 2017)

Ja, ich kann da was dran ändern - leider im negativen. Gerade Email bekommen, dass ich ab Anreise morgen bis zum 13. bei einem süddeutschen Automobilhersteller sein werden darf...  Dementsprechend fahre ich erst Samstag von unten wieder hoch :'(


----------



## hucki (10 Oktober 2017)

Sollte reichen:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Oktober 2017)

Gibt es noch Zu- oder Absagen ? Dann würde ich gleich eine Tisch für 12 buchen


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Oktober 2017)

Bei mir ist im Moment noch alles auf Grün ... Stand heute würde ich sagen : "ich bin 100%ig dabei"

Nachsatz :  auch wenn Helmut auch kommt ...


----------



## Heinileini (11 Oktober 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Sollte reichen:
> Anhang anzeigen 38939



Ist das der Schutz(engel)leiterwimpelhalter in statu nascendi? Dürfte stabil genug sein ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2017)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Bei mir ist im Moment noch alles auf Grün ... Stand heute würde ich sagen : "ich bin 100%ig dabei"
> 
> Nachsatz :  auch wenn Helmut auch kommt ...



Wir können uns ja an den gegenüberliegenden Kopfenden vom Tisch setzen
und uns dann mit Pizzastücken bewerfen.


----------



## hucki (11 Oktober 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja an den gegenüberliegenden Kopfenden vom Tisch setzen
> und uns dann mit Pizzastücken bewerfen.


Oder mit dem GNYE gegenseitig in der Nase bohren.


----------



## marlob (11 Oktober 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Sollte reichen:
> Anhang anzeigen 38939


Wofür ist denn die Decke? Hast du kein Hotelzimmer mehr bekommenROFLMAO:


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Oktober 2017)

Ich wollte eigentlich gar keine Pizza essen ... Eigentlich sind im Runkelkrug die Schnitzel sehr zu empfehlen ... 
Ah ja ... by the way ... Axel :  sag doch mal dem Wirt, dass ich diesmal wieder gerne ein Pfifferling-Schnitzel hätte ...

Naja ... und mit dem GnGe dem Helmut in der Nase popeln möchte ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Oktober 2017)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich gar keine Pizza essen ... Eigentlich sind im Runkelkrug die Schnitzel sehr zu empfehlen ...
> Ah ja ... by the way ... Axel :  sag doch mal dem Wirt, dass ich diesmal wieder gerne ein Pfifferling-Schnitzel hätte ...
> 
> Naja ... und mit dem GnGe dem Helmut in der Nase popeln möchte ich auch nicht ...




https://www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de/einfach-gut-essen/


Sieht nicht gut aus mit dem Schnitzel. Und der Chef ist diese Woche im Urlaub


----------



## hucki (11 Oktober 2017)

marlob schrieb:


> Wofür ist denn die Decke? Hast du kein Hotelzimmer mehr bekommenROFLMAO:


Damit dem GNYE nichts passiert.


----------



## PN/DP (11 Oktober 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> https://www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de/einfach-gut-essen/


Wer hat denn da die Bier-Preise festgelegt (ausgewürfelt?), daß große Pils teurer sind als kleine Pils? Sind die großen eine Sonderanfertigung? OK, muß der Kellner halt mehr flitzen für weniger Umsatz ... 


@hucki
Ist der GNYE Alu?

Harald


----------



## hucki (11 Oktober 2017)

Ne, lag nur über 15 Jahre im Schuppen.


----------



## Heinileini (11 Oktober 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ... daß große Pils teurer sind als kleine Pils? ...


... aber nur nüchtern betrachtet. Je später der Abend, desto weniger ist man sich dessen bewusst.
Das scheint hier so zu sein, wie mit dem MengenRabatt bei der HundeSteuer.

PS: bei den grossen Pils muss öfter das Fass gewechselt werden - das kostet!


----------



## Tommi (11 Oktober 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Sollte reichen:
> Anhang anzeigen 38939



Bring auch ne Rundzange zum Biegen mit, meine ist
irgendwie weg...


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (11 Oktober 2017)

Ich werde es leider nicht schaffen, da ich am nächsten Tag ab 7 Uhr ein straffes Programm bis in den Abend hinein habe. Das schaffe ich sonst nicht bei der Gesellschaft :-D

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß! Vielleicht... nein... ganz sicher sieht man den ein oder anderen Ende November in Nürnberg ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Oktober 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wer hat denn da die Bier-Preise festgelegt (ausgewürfelt?), daß große Pils teurer sind als kleine Pils? Sind die großen eine Sonderanfertigung? OK, muß der Kellner halt mehr flitzen für weniger Umsatz ...
> 
> 
> @hucki
> ...




ehhh... das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen .... verdammt... Ich trinke da jeden Mittwoch 2 grosse Bier. Was hätte ich da sparen können.......


----------



## hucki (11 Oktober 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bring auch ne Rundzange zum Biegen mit, meine ist
> irgendwie weg...


Du meinst doch so eine:




*oder*?


----------



## Tommi (11 Oktober 2017)

Hallo, Fachkunde 4minus oder was...
aber die brauchen wir auch!!!

und nen Zollstock und nen Putzlappen,
zwei, einen für die Hände, bei der Leitung...


----------



## PN/DP (12 Oktober 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> You can't have a cake and eat it. Ent oder weder. Die HochsprachenProgrammierer wissen einfach nicht, was Bits und Bytes sind. Damit sie aber dennoch das eine oder andere Stückchen Software zu einem SPS-Programm beisteuern dürfen, muss der Compiler fein aufpassen, dass sie nicht mit Befehlen wie ROR oder SWAP ein totales Chaos in der INT- und DINT-Welt anrichten.
> Das waren noch Zeiten, als die SPS-Programmiererei noch nicht durch die HochsprachenProgrammiererei infiziert war und man noch alles durfte! ;o)
> 
> [...]
> ...


Hallo Heinileini, ich hoffe Dir kommt morgen beim Stammtisch nichts dazwischen. Ich möchte Dich unbedingt persönlich kennenlernen. 

Gruß Harald


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2017)

@Harald!
Danke für die Blumen! Ich versuche ganz angestrengt, nicht daran zu denken, dass wegen Freitag, dem 13. etwas dazwischen kommen könnte. ;o)
Ich freue mich auch schon darauf, einige aus dem Club der Leidensgenossen kennen lernen zu können.
Aber egal, ob ich komme oder nicht - Du wirst enttäuscht sein ;o)
Bin doch nur ein "Ehemaliger" (seit 2 Jahren im "Ruhestand" und noch viel länger nicht mehr als SPS-Programmierer aktiv), der auf dem heutigen Stand der SPS-Probleme gar nicht mehr mitreden kann. 
Aber Du machst mir grosse Hoffnung, dass ich mich in der erlauchten Runde trotzdem nicht deplatziert fühlen werde!!! 
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## hucki (12 Oktober 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Meine Frau kann nun leider doch nicht mitkommen.


Das ist äußerst bedauerlich, insbesondere für meine Frau. :-(




Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Zu- oder Absagen ? Dann würde ich gleich eine Tisch für 12 buchen


Ich möchte sie nun natürlich nur sehr ungern ihrem Schicksal am Freitag abend allein in Bielefeld überlassen.
Für einen Platz in unserer Runde ist sie auch bereit, mit unserem 7sitzigen T6 insbesondere auf dem Rückweg zum Hotel als Taxifahrerin zu fungieren, soweit noch mindestens eine Person (neben dem aus Frauensicht nicht vertrauswürdigem Navi) nach der Tagung als Wegweiser/Navidolmetscher dienen kann. 

Die 5 weiteren freien Plätze wären auch schon auf dem Weg vom Brenner Hotel zum Runkelkrug verfügbar, sofern der Verkehrsgott der A14, A39 und A2 nichts gegen eine pünktliche Ankunft einzuwenden hat.
:sm4:


----------



## marlob (12 Oktober 2017)

Ich möchte dann gerne einen Platz im Auto reservieren. und wenn das Bier nicht die übrig gebliebenen Gehirnzellen lahm legt funktioniere ich auch noch als Navi


----------



## Tommi (12 Oktober 2017)

Ich freue mich einfach nur auf morgen abend 19:00...


----------



## PN/DP (12 Oktober 2017)

@Hucki
Einen Platz im Auto hast Du doch bestimmt auch für mich? Und das Rückweg finden / Navi übersetzen wird schon klappen, einige von uns haben schon öfters diesen Weg gehabt.

Harald


----------



## hucki (12 Oktober 2017)

Noch 3, falls noch weiterer Bedarf besteht ...


Der Sachsen-Stammtisch vor einigen Jahren in Dresden (mit marlob ) war auch feucht-fröhlich, aber ins Hotel haben wir trotzdem selbständig zurück gefunden.
In Hamburg mit Harald  - dito.
Mein Navi-Kommentar also nur Spass, gerichtet an meine Frau ...






Tommi schrieb:


> Ich freue mich einfach nur auf morgen abend 19:00...


*ACK*


----------



## Blueglasstalisman (13 Oktober 2017)

Zimmer im Hotel Brenner habe ich soeben gebucht.
Wenn noch ein Platz im T6 frei ist würde ich den sehr gerne in Anspruch nehmen. 
Ich würde dann natürlich auch beim Navi übersetzen helfen!
(Doppelt hält ja bekanntlich besser)


----------



## hucki (13 Oktober 2017)

Sind an der Hotelbar, Abfahrt 18:50


----------



## Tommi (13 Oktober 2017)

es war wie immer ein sehr schöner Abend, vielen Dank
an alle, bis zum nächsten Treffen, wo auch immer...


----------



## hucki (14 Oktober 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> es war wie immer ein sehr schöner Abend, vielen Dank
> an alle, bis zum nächsten Treffen, wo auch immer...


Und wieder:
*ACK*

War sehr, sehr nett sowohl die bekannten als auch die bis dato unbekannten Gesichter zu treffen.
@rn, schade


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Oktober 2017)

[SUP]â€‹[/SUP]





hucki schrieb:


> Sind an der Hotelbar, Abfahrt 18:50



habt ihr Helmut da vergessen ?


----------



## hapr (14 Oktober 2017)

Ja, war ein schöner Abend. Musste leider zeitig weg, da um 07:00 Uhr die Nacht rum war. Gruß an alle. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> [SUP]â€‹[/SUP]
> 
> habt ihr Helmut da vergessen ?



Ich war schon fast auf dem Weg, aber dann ist meine Frau nach
Hause gekommen und hat mein Abendprogramm auf den Kopf gestellt :???:


----------



## Tommi (14 Oktober 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich war schon fast auf dem Weg, aber dann ist meine Frau nach
> Hause gekommen und hat mein Abendprogramm auf den Kopf gestellt :???:



eher losfahren, im nächsten Jahr holst Du mich um 16:00 ab und wir gehen noch in die Bielefelder Kunsthalle


----------



## ADS_0x1 (14 Oktober 2017)

Gestern abend noch versucht mit dem Upload hier zu kämpfen und bin gescheitert , wollte mit euch tele-anstoßen. 

Viele Grüße aus Niederbayern


----------



## Heinileini (14 Oktober 2017)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Gestern abend noch versucht mit dem Upload hier zu kämpfen und bin gescheitert , wollte mit euch tele-anstoßen.


Habe hier im Forum auch schon mit der Technik gekämpft und kann nachempfinden, dass es nicht an der Flasche Bier liegen muss.
Du hast einen netten Abend verpasst. Deine "anstößige" Bemerkung musst Du Dir noch aufsparen, denn es wird doch hoffentlich nächstes Mal klappen!
Hätte ich so eine weite Anreise gehabt ... na ja, hatte ich ja nicht. 
Es hat mich sehr gefreut, die für mich neuen Gesichter kennen zu lernen. Obwohl ... eines davon kannte ich schon aus einem früheren Leben und habe es nicht wieder erkannt.
LiLaSterns Vater war es nämlich, der mich 1983 als QuerEinsteiger in sein TBE aufgenommen hat. Und irgendwann hat er uns TBE-ler zu sich in seinen grossen WinterGarten eingeladen.
Seit diesem Tag kenne ich also LiLaStern und wusste bis gestern nichts davon ... damals war er ja auch noch nicht *der* LiLaStern.
Seinem Vater verdanke ich, dass ich mich 10 Jahre lang in einer angenehmen Atmosphäre u.a. in der S5-AWL-Welt und sogar in BASIC (anfangs Commodore, später EPSON und hp) austoben und mich mit Ladder, PASCAL und C anfreunden durfte. Ich glaube, er war froh, für die Umsetzung seines Ideenreichtums und seiner Experimentierfreude, in mir jemanden gefunden zu haben, der furchtlos die Aufgaben anging, die nicht selten eigentlich eine Nummer zu gross waren für die damaligen Systeme. Aber, er wird sich wahrscheinlich besser daran erinnern, dass ich ständig seine Geduld strapazieren musste, denn "fertig" habe ich erst gerufen, wenn ich mit meinen ausgiebigen Tests zufrieden war.
Genug der Nostalgie.
Dank an alle, die mich so freundlich in ihrer Runde aufgenommen haben!
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Tommi (15 Oktober 2017)

@Axel, der Wirt hat mich zwischendurch mal gefragt, was wir eigentlich für ein Verein sind,
ich habe es versucht zu erklären, aber weiß nicht, ob er das verstanden hat.
Das kannst Du ja noch mal nachholen.

@Markus, lad doch bitte mal den Jubiläumswimpel hoch


----------



## Tommi (15 Oktober 2017)

Blueglasstalisman schrieb:


> Zimmer im Hotel Brenner habe ich soeben gebucht.
> Wenn noch ein Platz im T6 frei ist würde ich den sehr gerne in Anspruch nehmen.
> Ich würde dann natürlich auch beim Navi übersetzen helfen!
> (Doppelt hält ja bekanntlich besser)



schön, daß Du da warst, Du hast das Durchschnittsalter unter eine erträgliche Grenze gedrückt...


----------



## Tommi (15 Oktober 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Habe hier im Forum auch schon mit der Technik gekämpft und kann nachempfinden, dass es nicht an der Flasche Bier liegen muss.
> Du hast einen netten Abend verpasst. Deine "anstößige" Bemerkung musst Du Dir noch aufsparen, denn es wird doch hoffentlich nächstes Mal klappen!
> Hätte ich so eine weite Anreise gehabt ... na ja, hatte ich ja nicht.
> Es hat mich sehr gefreut, die für mich neuen Gesichter kennen zu lernen. Obwohl ... eines davon kannte ich schon aus einem früheren Leben und habe es nicht wieder erkannt.
> ...



auf nächstes Jahr :s12:


----------



## Heinileini (15 Oktober 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> ... Du hast das Durchschnittsalter unter eine erträgliche Grenze gedrückt...


Aber, aber! Man ist doch so alt, wie man sich fühlt ... 
(Ich weiss allerdings auch nicht, ob ich jemals so alt werde, wie ich mich fühle )


----------



## dingo (17 Oktober 2017)

Der 10. Stammtisch war so wie ein Stammtisch sein sollte!

Hat mich sehr gefreut, dabei zu sein.

Jeder auf seine Art einzigartig, trotzdem haben wir eine einzigartige Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Blueglasstalisman (1 November 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> schön, daß Du da warst, Du hast das Durchschnittsalter unter eine erträgliche Grenze gedrückt...



Gern geschehen! 

Ich fand auch, es war ein schöner Abend!!
Beim nächsten Forumtreffen bin ich gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## Tommi (8 November 2017)

Bis nächstes Jahr ....:sm24: 

11. Treffen...


----------

